# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Korban Aeromonas

## Noki

Seperti biasa setiap sabtu pagi selalu menghabiskan waktu bersama koi. pagi ini ternyata benar2 cobaan yang saya dapatkan. Tiga koi ukuran diatas 50 gak kelihatan pada saat saya kasih makan, maklum kolam berbentuk L dan saya biasa kasih makan diujung dekat jendela kamar sedangkan sisi lain tidak kelihatan. Dan juga green matsuba 44 cm dan Kin Matsuba 50cm gak ada nafsu makan.
Karena penasaran akhirnya saya keluar dari kamar menuju kolam, ternyata 3 ekor yang saya cari telah berbaring kaku didasar kolam.
Korban pertama:

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> nah... kasus baru....
> turut prihatin om noki, tetap semangat ya.
> 
> yg selamat, klau badannya trbalik
> di masukan kantong,, kasuh gas o2 murni dulu... 40 - 60 menit, pasti posisi stabil lagi.
> 
> baru karantina,selanjutnya.
> 
> indikator badan merah (khusus nya didalam sisik, dan trlihat bengkak),, itu bukan aeromas...  mungkin ada ikan baru masuk, belum bersih karantina,,, spekulasi lsg masuk kolam... akhirnya, yg laun kena
> ...



paling simple....
sbg indikator awal, ada ikan sakit di kolam,,
coba dech... liat,, sirip ekor... ada kah yg pecah pecah... berarti ikan tsb sakit.

setelah diangkat,, barulah bisa trlihat merah merah di area punggung ikan, atau bidy sisi kanan kiri ikan,,, atau malah di bawah perut ikan....  jangan di ntar ntar om,, langsung angkat ke karantina... (jangan ke dapur)


he he he

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

> Wah kt tunggu om frostbites memberikan nasehat buat aeromonas


hahaha bener dikasih pencegahan sm pananganannya kalo bisa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

xixixi..maaf kayaknya saya lum pake photobucket.... salah up load. mohon maaf. saya tak belajar dulu cara up loadnya. btw oke ntar akan saya coba antibiotiknya.

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bagian yg memar merah kalau diraba terasa kering ? Kalau iya, artinya aeromonas, om.

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> inilah pakar aeromonas yg sesungguhnya... saya juga denger om Frostbites dan Om Slamet belajar dari om Tiny


Thanks untuk om dony n om slamet... Berkat pengalaman beliau berdua dengan aeromonas, ikan2 saya selamat semua saat terjadi serangan mwax

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> betul om, tapi cek juga yah itu yang 500 mg atau bukan per kaplet (biasanya sih yg dijual di pasaran yang ini)
> jadi 1 strip per 1 ton kolam..
> 
> 
> saya baru kena 2 kali untuk aero, yang pertama saya kombinasikan dengan garam 0.3%...yang kedua tidak pakai garam.
> kebetulan serangan di kolam saya terdeteksi dini, ikan sebagian besar masih lincah..hanya beberapa yang sedikit bengong dan mulai kering jadi cepat ketolong.
> pemberian antibiotik hanya sekali, dan seminggu kemudian sudah sembuh..hanya setelah sembuh ini parameter air benar2 harus dijaga, pemberian pakan juga harus bertahap dari sedikit2.
> 
> untuk kasus yang lebih parah mungkin om slamet dan om dony bisa sharing, berapa kali pemberian antibiotiknya.


kesimpulannya :
untuk treatment lsg dikolam, dimana
1 strip = total 5 gram u/ 1 ton

asumsinya......
kolam 20 ton butuh 20 strip
kolam.10 ton butuh 10 strip

+ikan puasa 1 minggu.....

trmkasih om tiny, om donny, om slamet
atas sharing info nya....  

sy rasa bermanfaat buat kita semua.


salam kois.

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Suspect terbesar ikan baru langsung nyemplung dan air hujan dari genteng om, sebaiknya ada talang


iayh um OWI, besok lnsng panggil tukang atap...biar segera dikerjakan mumpung belum musim hujan. makasih um Owi

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

> acrifalvin bisa didapatkan di apotek secara bebas kah um sutanto? soal maintainence apa boleh tiap hari di tambahin air baru ?


 acriflavine saya beli sama Om LJ.  Gak tau deh apa di apotik Ada. Saya pernah google, acriflavine itu asalnya obat manusia.

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

> Menambahkan  Om, barangkali berguna. Untuk yang mau agak repot dikit...bisa menggunkan antibiotik alami Om.
> Parut satu siung bawang putih, kemudian masukkan dalam plastik dan ditekan tekan sampai keluar airnya (tidak dicampur air). Teteskan air parutan bawang putih tersebut pada pakan 100 gr, angin anginkan 10 menit biar kering dan meresap sebelum dilempar ke kolam.
> Untuk kolam yang sehat bisa diberikan seminggu sekali.
> thx


noted Om, bisa gak buat ikan yg sehat, misalkan tiap minggu dikasihkan ke pakannya. istilahnya seperti jamu buat koi.

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

> Iya om, itu jg bs berlaku kebalikan om. Bs jd ikan yg baru yg jd carrier. Lbh baik korban 1-2 ikan kita yg paling kita siap kehilangan drpd wabah 1 kolam om. Kebetulan nubie sdh prnh "nyicipin" kejadian spt ini. Yg keren akibatnya berbagai jenis secondary infection bermunculan om, asik deh pokoknya hahahaha Kl sdh teridentifikasi ikan baru bawa penyakit, mending kita urungkan niat menggabungkannya ke kolam smp kita yakin telah mensterilkannya.


Sip Om Yoga. Thanks sharingnya.
Benar juga, semakin menarik untuk mempelajarinya.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irw19

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DhimarS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

@om Royal: maaf sblmnya st ga bs quote, hp lemot. Betul om, bs saja tjd spt itu, tinggal om pilih apakah mau itu tjd di kolam atau di bak karantina...
@om Owi: kl ternyata stlh ikan lama kita campur dgn ikan baru di bak karantina dan muncul masalah maka ada "sesuatu" yg dibawa ikan baru yg perlu kita sterilkan. Ikan lama kita yg di bak karantina tdk perlu adaptasi thd lg thd potensi penyakit yg ada di kolam krn tubuh mrk sdh mengenali dan mampu mengantisipasi. Contoh misalnya spt cacar air. Lalu utk ikan yg baru kl stlh dicampur dgn ikan dr kolam tdk apa2 maka mudah2an nnt stlh dicampur ke kolam jg tdk ada masalah. Yg penting diingat disini adl bhw ini hanya upaya utk mengurangi peluang masalah, tdk menjamin 100%. Sy rasa itu prinsip dasar dr karantina itu sendiri. Sptnya tdk ada metode karantina yg gmnpun yg bs menjamin tdk ada masalah nnt.

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

